# Drop cloths and countertops...



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

Just fold it to an appropriate size.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

see below


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Reusable counter top protection.









http://www.protectiveproducts.com/protecta.html


----------

